# Klipsch Quartet Mods



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm picking up some Klipsch Quartets and am thinking about updating the crossovers, diaphragm and adding sound damping materials. I've seen a little information on bracing, and very little on damping. Can anyone share with me what the benefit of bracing would be; and if use Black Hole or something similar, what areas should I apply it on?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

oppps!


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

Pardon?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Are you talking about the Quintets, the 5 satellite speaker set with a rear port?

And asking about putting foam or some other material in the port to dampen the sound coming from the port? Like what B&W includes for their M1 and other speakers. 

I'd say give it a try and see if it sounds any better. My assumption is that you would want to do this if you're getting unwanted anomalies around your crossover to subwoofer point.


----------



## DrPhanster (Dec 17, 2012)

No, I'm referring to the Klipsch Quartet speakers that were discontinued in 96. They are considerably larger than the HTIB offering.


I just picked up a pair on Audiogon and am curious what kind of dampening I could do with the passive radiator in them.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

DrPhanster said:


> No, I'm referring to the Klipsch Quartet speakers that were discontinued in 96. They are considerably larger than the HTIB offering. I just picked up a pair on Audiogon and am curious what kind of dampening I could do with the passive radiator in them.


I've learned something new. 
You may want to ask your question in the speaker building section of these forums. 

Good luck


----------

